# Warum bekommt Rocky Mountain nichts auf die Reihe?



## Ghostdh12 (5. Juni 2020)

Ja, der Titel ist sehr kritisch gewählt aber es hat auch seinen Grund.:
Ich bewege mich ab diesem Jahr auf nem Maiden und wollte mir paar Rocky Mountain Merchandise Artikel kaufen, dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das Rocky Mountain scheinbar in 2016-17 was die Website und Online Shop betrifft hängen geblieben ist. Ich weiß, Rocky ist ne kanadische Marke und sie machen den meisten Gewinn in Kandada/USA. Aber warum gibt es keine Online Shops in Europa, warum sieht der amerikanische Onlineshop traurig und leer aus? Die meisten Artikel sind ausverkauft oder aus Vorjahren. Zb. Santa Cruz ist aus Amerika und die verkaufen hier auch alles. Warum ist es dann so schwerr ein Rocky Mountain Tshirt in Deutschland zu bekommen. Selbst bei Geschäften wie Fahrrad XXL gibt es kein Rocky Merch!


----------



## Epic-Treter (5. Juni 2020)

Schon mal Google bemüht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostdh12 (5. Juni 2020)

Dabei gibt es ja sogar eingefleischte Fans der Marke. Ich seh mich gezwungen ein fake shirt zu kaufen, da ich es auch nicht einsehen möchte,  40€ Versand zu zahlen. Aber ich habe auch von vielen gehört,  dass sich Rocky Mountain nicht weiterentwickelt.


----------



## Ghostdh12 (5. Juni 2020)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Schon mal Google bemüht?


Ja, es kommen entweder alte Seiten von 2016-18 oder halt die normale Rocky Seite. Kennst du eine?


----------



## doctorska (5. Juni 2020)

bikes.com ist die Rocky Seite


----------



## Epic-Treter (5. Juni 2020)

Apparel
					

Based in North Vancouver, BC, Canada, Rocky Mountain Bicycles has been crafting premium performance mountain bikes since 1981.




					shop.bikes.com
				




oder dort fragen:






						Rocky Mountain
					






					www.bikeaction.de


----------



## Otter88 (8. Juni 2020)

@Ghostdh12 
schau doch bitte mal bei www.bikeaction.de und bemühe den Dealerfinder. Dort kannst du Rocky Mountain Händler eingrenzen und suchen.
Die meisten der Händler haben Caps, T Shirts und sonstigen Merch im Laden. Einfach nachfragen. 
Natürlich wird es nicht alles geben was du auf der Kanadischen Seite findest, aber es gibt auch Kleidung die es nur bei unseren Händlern gibt. Z.B. von Maloja mit Rocky Batch!

Viel Spaß


----------



## All_mtn (11. Juni 2020)

Ich glaube ich verstehe dich  Es würde den Fachhandelsmarken auch gut stehen sich weiterzuentwickeln und quasi das Fachhandelsangebot mit einem zusätzlichen Onlineangebot zu erweitern, quasi ein hybrides Vertriebsmodell. Aus meiner Sicht verschenken die Marken da Potenzial. Wobei es ja manche Firmen gibt die diese Richtung einschlagen, Giant, Ghost, Focus oder jetzt auch Specialized. Steckt aber auch alles noch in den Kinderschuhen.

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr Sticker eine Cap und Socken über Bikes.com bestellt.
Wollte das eigentlich über den Händler machen, der wiederum meinte bestell es doch direkt online. Fand ich ich ehrlich gesagt nicht sonderlich gut immerhin wollt ich ja per Händler kaufen.

Kommt natürlich auch auf den Händler an aber wenn der Service und das Angebot nicht zufrieden stellt und keine Weiterentwicklung erkennbar ist, kaufe ich bald auch nur noch bei Versendern


----------



## Deleted 416627 (11. Juni 2020)

... hmmmmmmmm ... ~ also wenn man wirklich was haben möchte & sich dann noch kümmert, dann bekommt man auch "etwas" - natürlich nicht bei "Fahrrad XXL" (wäre ja auch noch schöner) ...

Ich kenne übrigens auch jemand der Rocky Sachen sammelt - dieser "jemand" sucht dringend den Katalog von 1999 ... - nur so falls den jemand hat   ...


----------



## Sespri (9. Juli 2020)

Ghostdh12 schrieb:


> Ja, der Titel ist sehr kritisch gewählt aber es hat auch seinen Grund.


Den kann man auch auf die ET-Versorgung ausweiten. Ich musste geschlagene 14 Monate (!) auf die obere Dämpferschraube warten, die im Gewinde leicht angegriffen war und ich einfach ersetzt haben wollte.

Der Importeur und drei "Fachhändler", auf die man wegen der Produktebindung angewiesen ist, waren nicht fähig, mir zeitnah zu helfen. Eine Odysee sondergleichen, angefangen von Nichtreagieren auf Mails bis zur mehrmaligen (!) Lieferung von völlig falschem Ersatzteil, obwohl ich die ET-Nummer aus der offiziellen online HP rausgeschrieben hatte. Ein Mail direkt nach Kanada brachte dann etwas Bewegung in die Sache. Ich bin nur hartnäckig geblieben, weil ich mir nicht vorstellen konnte, dass das so ein Aufstand erfordert und ich nicht klein begeben wollte.

Ich habe das Maiden gebraucht gekauft weil ich ein Bike dieser Kategorie gesucht hatte und der Preis gestimmt hat. Das war keine bewusste Suche nach einem RM Rad. Nur nach diesen Erlebnissen hat die Marke bei mir einen gehörigen Kratzer abbekommen. Wo der Wurm in der Kette war, konnte ich letztlich nicht feststellen und ist mir auch egal. Premium sieht anders aus. Image und Support passen hier nicht zusammen.

Nochmals würde ich kein Produkt dieser Firma kaufen.


----------



## Dreamworks (2. Januar 2021)

Wenn man die Marke Rocky Mountain schon so lange begleitet wie ich dann sind das hier leider alles nur Beispiele die über die Jahre schlimmer geworden sind. Rocky selbst hat es noch nie sonderlich eilig gehabt, allerdings klappte das alles tatsächlich auch mal wesentlich besser. Bikeaction hat hier (sorry) auch seine Packung zu tragen, da vieles einfach extrem kompliziert gehandhabt wird. Ja klar wir kennen die Bedingung zu Rocky nicht aber es ist einfach mal Fakt das es schon viel besser war. Hier wurde sich eindeutig zu lange ausgeruht auf alten Lorbeeren und das reicht heute halt einfach nicht mehr. Selbst Handbücher etc. Dauern mitunter Ewig bis die mal online sind. 

inzwischen sind Marken die mehr oder weniger weg vom Markt waren (Yeti) viel besser aufgestellt und haben das alles im Griff. Rocky soll und will Premium sein, wird ständig teurer, hat sich in den letzten 2 Jahren mit dem neuen Slayer und jetzt Altitude klar verbessert aber man benötigt schon oft auch nerven und liebe zur Marke.
Wenn man sieht wie z.B. Rahmenkits angeboten oder durch den Import eingekauft werden, einfach schrecklich. Mein Tip, versucht es bei Ersatzteilen bei Rocky direkt und in Sachen Kleidung läuft es über die Schweiz ziemlich gut.

Die Hoffnung auf Besserung , auch für alle Händler bleibt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 503620 (3. Januar 2021)

RM war mal Kult.
Aber mit Blick auf die Konkurrenz spricht doch nichts mehr für RM.
Da läuft es gefühlt bei allen Vertrieben in DE bzw Dach besser.

Mit dem Alti sind sie mal wieder in den Schlagzeilen (EWS), aber meiner Meinung auch nur wegen der diesjährigen Umständen.
Aber da ist von seinem gefahrenen Alti im Detail nicht viel vom Serienmodell übrig.

Preis und Leistung stimmt da meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht mehr.


----------



## Dreamworks (7. Januar 2021)

Wade82 schrieb:


> RM war mal Kult.
> Aber mit Blick auf die Konkurrenz spricht doch nichts mehr für RM.
> Da läuft es gefühlt bei allen Vertrieben in DE bzw Dach besser.
> 
> ...


Mir persönlich geht das dann ein bisschen zu weit  

Was Rocky mit dem Service und dem Umgang mit den Kunden die letzten verschlafen hat ist mal das eine. Zweifelsfrei gab es Modelle die insbesondere in der Qualität (Lack) wirklich schlecht gewesen sind. Hier hat man sich viel zu lange ausgeruht so dass es Yeti, Santa Cruz und andere einfach geschafft haben den „Kult“ besser zu verkaufen.
Das neue Slayer und Altitude sind grandiose Bikes und haben beide wirklich tolle Details die lange überfällig gewesen sind. (Kabelführung usw.) leider schafft es Rocky noch nicht den Schutz zu schrauben, aber im Detail sind es Top Bikes wo die Qualität definitiv auf dem richtigen Weg ist.  

Das man bei der EWS gewonnen hat und auch generell nicht schlecht dabei ist, liegt an guten Fahrern und mit dem Altitude an einem gutem Bike. Abgesehen von den Custom Chips ist das Serie und das machen alle anderen auch.

Das es bei „gefühlt“ jeden Vertrieb in DACH besser läuft naja das ist dann doch arg weit weg. Es gibt quasi keinen direkten Vertrieb der keine Probleme hat! Im Gegenteil! Die Koblenzer sind ne ganz andere Liga und auch in Fürth häufen sich die Beschwerden. 

Wenn ich für mich mal 20 Jahre Rocky Mountain betrachte, dann wurde der Bestand an Bikes, Teilen, Zubehör Marketing stetig schlechter und mühsamer.  Die Kommunikation zum Import war oft sehr schwierig und oft hatte man einfach keine Lust. (Zu aufwendig) Damit macht man eine Marke die definitiv mehr potenzial hat auch schnell mal ganz kaputt.

Allerdings wurden bei mir in diesen Jahren gerade mal 2 Rahmen getauscht. Gutes Beispiel, bei Rahmen 1 dauerte es durch den Händler genau 1 Tag! Bei Rahmen 2 leider Wochen da er nicht am Lager war. immerhin hat sich bei Rahmen 2 Bikeaction wirklich bemüht! Was phasenweise auch mal wirklich schlecht war.  Wohlgemerkt hatte Rahmen 1 ein knacken (Alu) und der 2 Lackprobleme! Insofern kann ich mit der Qualität über die Zeit nicht jammern. Allerdings sollte man hier direkt mal Bikeaction ansprechen und klar sagen, dass ich noch nie ein Ersatzteil über diese beziehen konnte oder am Ende wegen des unglaublichen Preises wollte. In Sachen Umsatz vielleicht mal was zum nachdenken 🤔 

Als erfahrener BWLer im internationalen Vertrieb würde man Rocky dringend anraten din DACH Region einer Frischzellenkur zu unterziehen. Ich glaube aber daran arbeitet man schon! Vermutlich aber in der Geschwindigkeit die bei Rocky quasi Philosophie ist


----------



## decolocsta (7. Januar 2021)

Rocky Mountain ist tot.

Ich weiß noch die Zeiten sind wo es ein Traum jeden Bikers war einmal im Leben ein RM zu besitzen.
Es war der heilige Gral.
Handmade in Canada.
Auf dem Rahmen die Unterschrift vom Schweißer.

Die Marke hat von dem Canada Image gelebt.

Irgendwann sind die nach Taiwan gegangen und der Shitstorm war groß.
Im Nachhinein verstehe ich den Schritt, es war kurz vor der Carbon Trendwende und so konnten die dort schon Infrastruktur schaffen und direkt einsteigen.

Das Problem war nur, das die Marke so sehr von dem Image gelebt hat mit ihren Schweißern usw. das die Marke heute keine Rolle mehr spielt.
Die haben zu sehr auf ein Pferd gesetzt.
Andere Marken die weniger Kult um sich gemacht haben konnten am Ende bauen wo sie wollten und was sie wollten war ja dennoch die gleiche Marke.
Rocky hat das nicht überlebt.
Wo spielt Rocky heute noch eine Rolle?

egal welche Tests ich ansehe von Pinkbike oder so, Rocky ist nie groß dabei.

10 besten Trailbike Tests 
10 dies 10 das
Alle Marken dabei, aber wo ist Rocky ?

heut kennt kaum noch einer die Marke.

Damals war das so ein tolles Gefühl so eine Kiste zu besitzen.


----------



## Sespri (7. Januar 2021)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> Zweifelsfrei gab es Modelle die insbesondere in der Qualität (Lack) wirklich schlecht gewesen sind.


Zum ersten Mal, wo ich meine Vermutung bestätigt lese. Mein 16er Maiden entblättert sich schon beim ansehen. Habe das so noch nie gesehen. Ich lebe damit, schön ist anders.  


decolocsta schrieb:


> Rocky Mountain ist tot.
> 
> egal welche Tests ich ansehe von Pinkbike oder so, Rocky ist nie groß dabei.
> 
> ...


Wie oben beschrieben, war mein RM ein Zufallskauf, wo der Gebrauchtpreis die vorherrschende Rolle gespielt hat. Im Grunde kann es für mich als Normalo egal sein, ob die Dinger in der EWS oder sonstwo mitmachen. Das Ding sieht solide aus und erfüllt für mich den Zweck. Gleichwohl hat man in der Tat das Gefühl, die Zeit sei an der Marke vorbeigerauscht. Neu, bei den Preisen, würde ich keins kaufen. Da möchte ich schon auch von Innovationen und Zukunftsideen lesen, die mich in der Marke bestätigen.


----------



## decolocsta (7. Januar 2021)

Sespri schrieb:


> Zum ersten Mal, wo ich meine Vermutung bestätigt lese. Mein 16er Maiden entblättert sich schon beim ansehen. Habe das so noch nie gesehen. Ich lebe damit, schön ist anders.
> 
> Wie oben beschrieben, war mein RM ein Zufallskauf, wo der Gebrauchtpreis die vorherrschende Rolle gespielt hat. Im Grunde kann es für mich als Normalo egal sein, ob die Dinger in der EWS oder sonstwo mitmachen. Das Ding sieht solide aus und erfüllt für mich den Zweck. Gleichwohl hat man in der Tat das Gefühl, die Zeit sei an der Marke vorbeigerauscht. Neu, bei den Preisen, würde ich keins kaufen. Da möchte ich schon auch von Innovationen und Zukunftsideen lesen, die mich in der Marke bestätigen.



Ich wollte damit auch nicht die Marke schlecht machen. 
Ich finde nur schade wohin sie sich entwickelt hat. Damals war halt RM schon was wirklich besonderes. Auch die Preise waren vom anderen Stern. Halt so wie heute nur das es damals schon war bevor alles soviel gekostet hat :LOL:

Finde die heutigen Räder auch nett, aber der Kult ist halt lange verflogen.
Was nicht bedeutet das man heute keine Rockys mehr fahren darf und Spaß machen die sicher genauso.


----------



## Sespri (7. Januar 2021)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit auch nicht die Marke schlecht machen.
> Ich finde nur schade wohin sie sich entwickelt hat.


Habe ich nicht so verstanden und sehe es genau so. 

Aber mal ein anderer Aspekt; kann es sein, dass der Europäische Markt für RM schlicht keine Rolle spielt? Wenn RM in Canada und USA nach wie vor Kult ist (was aber nur eine Vermutung von mir ist), können denen die paar Nasen in Europa egal sein. Wenn zudem die Marke in Landesmeisterschaften mitmischt, ist alles paletti.

Nur mitmischen muss sie! Teilnahme am Renngeschehen und Einfahren von Topresultaten gehört für mich zur Definition einer erfolgreichen Marke, speziell wenn sie diesen Anspruch auch nach aussen trägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalmatrix (7. Januar 2021)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass Austattungsvarianten oder ganze Modellreihen nicht in D erhältlich sind. Es soll ja in den nächsten Wochen ein neues Instinct kommen... persönlich finde ich RM nach wie vor sympathisch und attraktiv und hatte sie fast immer auf dem Zettel wenn es um ein Neurad ging. Oft war dann einfach die Variante/Farbe nicht in D erhältlich oder nicht mehr. Hoffentlich tut sich da was.


----------



## decolocsta (27. Januar 2021)

Einfach nur traurig!
Nicht das was brechen kann. Aber Rockys null Interesse an Gesundheitszustand des Verunglückten.


----------



## Ram970 (3. April 2021)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> Mir persönlich geht das dann ein bisschen zu weit
> 
> Was Rocky mit dem Service und dem Umgang mit den Kunden die letzten verschlafen hat ist mal das eine. Zweifelsfrei gab es Modelle die insbesondere in der Qualität (Lack) wirklich schlecht gewesen sind. Hier hat man sich viel zu lange ausgeruht so dass es Yeti, Santa Cruz und andere einfach geschafft haben den „Kult“ besser zu verkaufen.
> Das neue Slayer und Altitude sind grandiose Bikes und haben beide wirklich tolle Details die lange überfällig gewesen sind. (Kabelführung usw.) leider schafft es Rocky noch nicht den Schutz zu schrauben, aber im Detail sind es Top Bikes wo die Qualität definitiv auf dem richtigen Weg ist.
> ...


Kann ich nur bestätigen mit der Lackqualität!
Habe mir im Oktober 2017 das neue Element gekauft und der Rahmen wurde bis dato zweimal getauscht das ging zwar alles super schnell über Bike Action hier zu auch ein großes Kompliment für den Einsatz aber auch der letzte Rahmen ist wirklich von der Lack Qualität eine Katastrophe! Es ist so wie weiter unten beschrieben bei kleinstem Steinbeschuss platzt sofort der Lack ab, sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt und ich habe in meinem Leben schon viele Fahrräder gefahren. Hier ist Anspruch und Wirklichkeit eine Galaxie voneinander entfernt.
Rocky Mountain erhält von mir keine Kaufempfehlung mehr.


----------



## Amokles (15. Mai 2021)

Ich habe drei Rockys. slayer 16, Instinct 18 und Element 20. Alle genial spaßig,genial schick, genial haltbar und keine Lackprobleme.


----------



## subdiver (29. Mai 2021)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Rocky Mountain ist tot.
> 
> Ich weiß noch die Zeiten sind wo es ein Traum jeden Bikers war einmal im Leben ein RM zu besitzen.
> Es war der heilige Gral.
> ...



Das kann ich gut nachvollziehen.
Ich habe noch eines der letzten in Canada geschweißten Element 
mit Signatur und Ahornlackierung von 2007.

Ich bin Jahre später auf ein Scott Spark gewechselt, 
aber das Rocky habe ich noch.


----------

